# Hi from The Marriott Seaview Resort & Spa - MVC - New Jersey



## Miss Marty (Nov 28, 2006)

Marriott Seaview Resort & Spa and Marriott Vacation Club 

The Legendary Jewel of the New Jersey Shore 
that’s Been a Haven for Comfort and Relaxation 
for Nearly 100 Years 

Just 10 miles from exciting Atlantic City.

We went to the Trop today to see the beautiful Christmas Decorations

http://www.seaviewmarriott.com/?ppc=...marriott_aiynj


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 30, 2006)

*Atlantic City New Jersey*

*The Marriott Vacation Club Villas *

We are staying in a Two Bedroom - Two Bath Villa 
at The Marriott Vacation Club - Seaview - Absecon
Just 10 miles from West of Atlantic City New Jersey

It is very nice - The unit has the new Marriott 
Bedding with fluffy comforters and down pillows

The unit is divided into three areas 
As you enter you go directly into little foyer area 
then Dining Room and Kitchen - the Living Room 

To the left is the second Guest Bedroom 
That is where we are sleeping 
It has a King Bed and a Sleep Sofa - TV & Phone
It has a Regular Style Bathroom with Tub/Shower

To the right is the main Master Bedroom
This has a King Bed and a Chair - TV and Phone
It has a Whirlpool and Double Sinks and a stand up 
Glass Enclosed Shower and private toilet area

There are windows that open with screens and a 
screened in patio with a patial view of the golf course

So far we been to - The Tropicana - Ballys - Wild West
Caesars - The Pier - Harrahs - Show Boat - Trump Maraina
We have had to pay for parking twice ($5.00 each day)
Bill just hates to pay to park!

So we get a Total Rewards Card to get free parking 
at Harrahs and The Showboat and the parking money
went for better use...    

We like Harrahs The Best..  They are still building 
and Show Boat came in second - Then The Trop

We had a nice lunch today at the Show Boat and discovered
a great night time restaurant at the Show Boat (first floor)
that serves Steaks and Prime Rib... (Maybe next time)  

We are heading back home on Friday and will post some photos
of our villa and the casinos..  

Atlantic City is doing a nice job on the North Side of Town
up near The Flag Ship & Jitty Station - Lots of new houses 

Route 30 and Route 40 coming into Atlantic City from 
The Garden State Parkway - still looks the same..... 

Also The Marriott has a nice Business Center with Internet 
The Public Library is located in Absecon just off of Route 30

Bye for now

Lucky gives The Marriott Sea View his Approval 
and is looking forward to returning here soon...


----------



## shagnut (Nov 30, 2006)

I am just so envious of you & Bill. Do you ever stay home?  Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 1, 2006)

*New Jersey has lots of Christmas Decorations Up*

The Staff at The Marriott Seaview Resort (Hotel)
& The Marriott Vacation Villas were extremely nice
Hope to go back often!

We left at 7:45 AM - took - 4 hours to get home 
Had good weather - AC Expressway - NJ Turnpike
Delaware Memorial Bridge - Little drizzle & windy 
Shopped for Breakfast at Mc Donalds in Maryland 
Sailed down I-95 (Westbound) - Used - EZ Pass


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 2, 2006)

*Photos*

*
November 27 to December 1, 2006*

Marriott Fairway Villas at Seaview 
Desert Springs Building (Villa 1437) 
Absecon - Atlantic City New Jersey


----------



## Kay H (Dec 2, 2006)

Marty,

I wish I had planned better and made arrangements to meet with you this past week , perhaps for lunch.  I live about 30 to 40 min away from Seaview.  Perhaps the next time.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info om the Marriott Seaview -- we are going there in April, 2007.

Only 1 picture of your album is showing -- I would be very interested in seeing more pictures of the resort.


----------



## Kola (Dec 18, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> *
> Marriott Fairway Villas at Seaview
> Desert Springs Building (Villa 1437)
> Absecon - Atlantic City New Jersey
> ...


*

Please check your link and instructions. The slide show does not show.*


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 27, 2007)

*Marriott Fairway Villas at Seaview*

*
Our Kodak Gallery Link from Nov. 2006*

will be updated soon with Photos of our
Feb 2007 winter vacation at the beautiful 
Marriott Fairway Villas at Seaview Abescon


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 27, 2007)

*Marriott Fairways Villas*

*
Our Second Vacation Stay at 
The Marriott Fairways Villas *

*Feb 25 * 

Left home -  Sunday morning - (160 miles and 4 hours) 
Beat the weather - No Rain or Snow - during the ride up 
Arrived at the Marriott Fairway Villas at Sea View AC NJ

Check-In 
We were originally assigned to Building (A)  newly remodeled last month
However, since we were a little early we accepted the first available unit 

Building E - Near Elizabeth Arden Spa - Indoor Pool & Exercise Room
Top Floor - Corner/End Unit with view of the golf course - Very Nice

Unpacked & Settled in and then went to buy groceries  
Light Snow here for about an hour between 4 - 5 PM. 

Great to have a warm fireplace to sit and relax by
Watched The Fox and The Hound 2 Movie on DVD

*Monday*

Drove over to 2 casinos today 
The Showboat & Trumps Taj M 

Later had "Chinese Carry Out" for Dinner from a 
restaurant near Acme Supermarket on Route 30

Soup - Egg Rolls - Chinese Noodles - Fried Rice
Shrimp & Lobster Combo - General TSO Chicken 
Desert - Cookies - Jello - Beverage - Ice Tea 
Great Tasting Food - Lots of Food for the Price  

Later Bill went & checked out The Gym & Pool
here at The Marriott Fairway Villas at Sea View


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 1, 2007)

*The Marriott Fairway Villas*

*
Tuesday*

Nice Sunrise & plenty of Sun today 
Cool with temps in the mid 40`s

Breakfast 

The Tuesday Morning owners meeting started at 9:30 AM
We passed on it this time and headed out to Route 40 & 322 to
the Hamilton shopping mall & nearby stores to do some shopping

Lunch 

We have a nice size kitchen with GE appliances 
Double door Refrig with Ice Maker
Dishwasher - Smooth Top Stove - Microwave
Bench style sitting along the wall and a table
with 6 (brown and leather) dining room chairs 

After lunch ..

We drove to Harrahs - Atlantic City - Marina 
Spent a few hours - playing slots and looking 
around the new Waterfront Shopping Area 
They have a new Buffet for $27.99 p/p

Dinner 

Getting ready to fix (Entree)
Fried Perdue Italian Chicken Breast

Our unit is very nice with 2 Master Bedrooms
King Size Beds - Fluffy Comforters - Feather Pillows 
One has a Regular Bathroom with Tub/Shower
One has a Jacuzzi Tub and Stand Up Shower

If anyone would like to reach me 
call and ask for extension (1538) 

We will be here all week...


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 1, 2007)

*Marriott Fairways Villas*

*
Wed*

Breakfast

Rented a movie from Shop & Save - Watched a
Movie DVD "Man of the Year" with Robin Williams
In it we seen our local TV reporter Richard Sher

Went for a ride/drive - South of Atlantic City
Drove to Margate NJ to see Lucy the Elephant 

Went to Ballys Wild West Casino 
and Caesars Atlantic City Casino
Both are very nice.. 

Returned to the Marriott Fairway Villas 
had a nice dinner back at the timeshare 

The timeshare has a small stackable 
washer and dryer in a closet off the kitchen
There is also an 80 gallon hot water heater
Just enough to fill the Jacuzzi and take a 
shower (glass enclosed shower) afterwards..  

*
Thursday*

Temps in the mid 40`s with some sun 

After Breakfast we went to Harrahs Marina 

Came back to the Marriott T/S and fixed 
Italian MeatBall Subs for Lunch.. yummy
Great to have a full kitchen with all appliances

Note: There are lots of windows that open with screens 
& screened in deck/patio with a view of the golf course

There are trees between each set of buildings
giving you (a little) privacy.  Very comfortable 

The resort offers shuttle service to the main hotel area
No Resort Shuttle Service into Atlantic City New Jersey


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 3, 2007)

*Marriott Fairway Villas*

*
Thursday Night *

Harrahs Casino & Hotel
Complimentary Room
Marina Tower - 9026 


*Friday *

Light Lunch at the Showboat Mansion House Cafe

Then went to Trump Plaza (AC mid town area) 
Trump Plaza charges $20. to park a car/vehicle if you 
do not have a Trump card or ticket from another casino. 

*Sat. *

Sunny & Warmer Today Temps in 50`s

Was able to get to see the Model Unit 
& a recently refurnished unit in Bldg A
New - Carpet (including Kitchen area) 
Granite Top Kitchen Counter 
Curtains/Drapes - Furniture 

The walls and six (6) panel doors in the unit`s 
are painted antique white cream color (flat) &
have yellow butter color trim on the woodwork 

We still like the unit & building that we 
are staying in the best - Great Location 

Getting ready to hit the casinos
*Big Saturday Night in the City!*


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 9, 2007)

I noticed the hotel category has just been increased from 5 to 6 for using Marriott Rewards (Cat7 is the highest level and only 27 of them around the world.  When I was there, about 3 years ago, it was a pretty tired old hotel in need of a lot of work.  It reminded me of one of those old Miami Beach hotels way way past its prime.

Has the hotel been improved to 'earn' its increase in rating by Marriott?  Would you say it is now comparable to other Category 6 Marriotts, some of which are excellent hotel/resorts - such as Desert Springs JW, Grand Lakes JW, Desert Ridge JW, and more?

Brian


----------



## Kola (Mar 13, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> I
> Has the hotel been improved to 'earn' its increase in rating by Marriott?  Would you say it is now comparable to other Category 6 Marriotts, some of which are excellent hotel/resorts - such as Desert Springs JW, Grand Lakes JW, Desert Ridge JW, and more?
> 
> Brian



We stayed there in Sept. 2006.  My short answer - NO ! The attractions are: 1.golf, 2.golf, 3.GOLF .....! Never mind the hotel.

Kola


----------



## e.bram (Mar 13, 2007)

Does your room at Seaview have an Ocean View? I sthe resort on the beach?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 14, 2007)

The resort is about a mile from the water, but it's really the bay between the main land and the barrier island where you will find Atlantic City and Brigantine.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 15, 2007)

*The Marriott Seaview Resort & Spa - MVC - New Jersey*

*
Jersey Gem*

Congratulations Seaview! 

The results are in, and readers of Travel + Leisure Golf Magazine have once again voted Seaview as one of the top golf resorts in the Northeast! 

Marriott Seaview, NJ rated the #1 Most Underated Resort in Northeast...


----------



## Kola (Sep 15, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Jersey Gem*
> 
> Congratulations Seaview!
> ...



Hurray ! We are going there tomorrow for a Getaway week. Top deal !

K.


----------



## icydog (Sep 16, 2007)

Kola said:


> Hurray ! We are going there tomorrow for a Getaway week. Top deal !
> 
> K.


 
Ssssh!, don't tell anyone about the Fairways at Seaview. It's my secret hideaway. Since we discovered it two years ago I have been trading in several times a year. I trade my Marriott Manor Club Platinum Weeks for summer weeks at the Shore for a fraction of a condo rental price. We eat crabs and clams everyday and spend the evenings on our balcony in the woods. again, Ssssh!


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Sep 16, 2007)

*Crab Trap restaurant*

I had posted this on a different MFV thread, but I thought I'd share here too.  I highly recommend the Crab Trap restaurant.  When we were at MFV a month ago, we went there on the recommendation of the concierge.  It is a 15 - 20 minute drive (definitely take concierge directions).  We loved it so much on our 2nd night that we went back on the 5th night.  This place is very busy!  We waited about 20 minutes the first night, and 90 minutes the second night.  The bar is very nice area though.

The food was unbelievable.  Steak & Cake for my wife and Shrimp Feast for me, both times!!


----------



## icydog (Sep 16, 2007)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I had posted this on a different MFV thread, but I thought I'd share here too. I highly recommend the Crab Trap restaurant. When we were at MFV a month ago, we went there on the recommendation of the concierge. It is a 15 - 20 minute drive (definitely take concierge directions). We loved it so much on our 2nd night that we went back on the 5th night. This place is very busy! We waited about 20 minutes the first night, and 90 minutes the second night. The bar is very nice area though.
> 
> The food was unbelievable. Steak & Cake for my wife and Shrimp Feast for me, both times!!


 
I'll have to try that one. Have you tried the Oyster Creek? If you like blue claws you will love this place. Packed in the summer so go early, it opens at 4 pm.


----------



## Courts (Sep 16, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Jersey Gem*
> 
> Congratulations Seaview!
> ...


Thanks for the mini-review. Unless I missed it, I did not see any reference to parking. Some resorts under estimate parking for their guests.

Thanks again.
Jack
.


----------



## icydog (Sep 18, 2007)

Courts said:


> Thanks for the mini-review. Unless I missed it, I did not see any reference to parking. Some resorts under estimate parking for their guests.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Jack
> .


There's plenty of parking. I would say an over abundance since they had to remove a lot of grass to put the lots in. *Pls keep this place a secret!Don't tell! I want to be able to trade into the Fairways whenever I want like-as I do now.* 

So Shhhhhh!!!


----------



## Kola (Sep 19, 2007)

I am at Seaview right now ! Sunny, excellent golfing weather. As to parking,  there is plenty of space except that everybody wants a spot as near to their building as they can get it. If you return to the resort late at night you may have to walk, say, 300 to 500 yards to the door. That's good exercise ! Both indoor and outdoor pools are open. The young are gone, I see mostly seniors, same as me. I like this place !

K


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 19, 2007)

We will be at Seaview in November 2007.  Any ideas how the weather will be in Jersey?


----------



## icydog (Sep 19, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> We will be at Seaview in November 2007. Any ideas how the weather will be in Jersey?


 
It will be cold but not freezing. That part of Jersey is warmed by the Ocean. It can still be quite cold though so pack accordingly. There is a nice fireplace in the units and a lovely full kitchen to prepare meals so you can snuggle inside if you want. We went down last year in the beginning of Dec and we had a great time. Cape May was all dressed up for Christmas as were the casinos and Historic Smithville. The only problem is most of the NON casino restaurants are closed Sun -Thursday even in Cape May a real tourist mecca. We had a incident in Atantic City last Dec that makes us never want to go up to the Boardwalk again, but the Borgata on the Bay is very nice, and since it is new, the smoke eaters actually work!!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 20, 2007)

How cold is cold in Jersey in mid November?  I am praying for between 55 and 68 degrees.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 20, 2007)

Weather.com says average November weather in Absecon, NJ, is high 55 and low 43.


----------



## luv2vacation (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there a golf package included at MFV.  If so, I would actually consider an early spring or fall week there - it is close enough to home to just take a couple days off from work and actually commute the rest ot the week.

BTW, weather in SJ in mid-Nov can be very iffy.  I have seen daytime 60's but also daytime 30's.  It's just that in-between-seasons time that you can never predict.  But casinos are inside, in-and-out of the shops at Smithville or Cape May, and I know my husband will golf every day as long as there's not snow on the ground to hide the ball!


----------

